# bhyve and OpenBSD



## ikevin8me (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm interested in installing OpenBSD on bhyve. However, the documentation @ http://bhyve.org/tools/ seems to be too scant. Any detailed information or tutorial somewhere on how to install an OS using bhyve?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 24, 2014)

See http://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/bhyve


----------



## ikevin8me (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, ondra_knezour, the tutorial had been helpful. I have another question: instead of using a pre-made image (like the one for OpenBSD, "flashimg.amd64-20131014.bz2", how can I create my own image? I mean, I prefer to always download the latest OpenBSD from the site, create the image and use it with bhyve? Any instructions or information on that?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 25, 2014)

Never used any of the following, but may give you some insights:

https://github.com/openbsd/flashboot
http://www.nmedia.net/flashrd/
http://liveusb-openbsd.sourceforge.net/
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1yO3 ... iDTSY/edit
http://www.openbsd.org/faq/faq14.html#flashmem
http://www.kernel-panic.it/software/bowlfish/docs.html


----------



## ikevin8me (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks, ondra_knezour! Looks like there are lots to study and experiment! I think I got the point: I have to somehow make OpenBSD into a flash image. Then, use that image for bhyve. Excuse me, but I just have another question to clarify: do I have to modify anything, ie. I mean the OpenBSD kernel or install something?


----------

